# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  ترجمة الشيخ مصطفى العدوي

## محمد طه شعبان

- ولد فى قرية "منية سمنود" التابعة لمحافظة الدقهلية عام 1954م . 
- درس فى كلية الهندسة قسم الميكانيكا فى عام 1977م . 
- حفظ كتاب الله عز وجل.
- رحل إلى الشيخ مقبل بن هادي الوادعي رحمه الله تعالى في اليمن. 
- حضر دروسه من عام 1400هـ إلى عام 1404هـ تقريباً. 
- حصل علماً كثيراً مع الشيخ مقبل رحمه الله رحمة واسعة . 
- رجع إلى مصر، وأنشأ مسجداً صغيراً وبدأ فيه التدريس. 
- بدأ دروسه فى البخارى ومسلم وفى التفسير والفقه. 
- رحل إليه عدد كبير من الطلبة من داخل مصر وخارجها. 
- بدأ فى إنشاء مسجد كبير ومكتبة كبيرة، بعد ازدياد عدد الطلاب. 
- له عدد من الدروس الأسبوعية في مختلف محافظات مصر. 
- كتب فى عدة اتجاهات منها (فقه-حديث- مصطلح حديث-التفسير). 
- له مشروع كبير في التفسير على صورة سؤال وجواب واسم هذا المشروع: (التسهيل لتأويل التنزيل) وقد صدر منه:حوالى أربعة عشر مجلدا منها (الفاتحة - البقرة - آل عمران – النساء – المائدة - يوسف - النور – القصص – الحجرات – جزء قد سمع - جزء تبارك - جزء عم ) . 
- ولهذا العمل مختصر فى ثلاث مجلدات صدر منه جزء يحتوى تفسير جزء عم واسمه (تفسير الربانيين لعموم المؤمنيين) . 
- ثم لهذا التفسير المختصر اختصارا آخر اسمه (تسهيل التسهيل ) وهو تفسير للقرآن فى جزء واحد . 
- ثم مشروع آخر رابع يحتوى معانى المفردات مع الثوابت من تفسيرات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لبعض الآيات مع أسباب النـزول) 
وأما بالنسبة للفقه فله كتاب "الجامع لأحكام النساء" فى خمس مجلدات أربعة مجلدات للشرح والخامس أسئلة تطبيقية على الأربع مجلدات فى المسائل المحتواة. 
وله كتاب آخر فى الفقه بصفة عامة وهو كتاب اسمه (الجامع العام فى الفقه والأحكام) . 
- وهناك العديد من المؤلفات الأخرى منها: 
- كتاب الصحيح المسند من أحاديث الفتن والملاحم وأشراط الساعة . 
- وكتاب الصحيح المسند من أذكار اليوم والليلة . 
- والصحيح المسند من فضائل الصحابة . 
- والصحيح المسند من الأحاديث القدسية . 
- فقه التعامل مع الوالدين . 
- فقه التعامل بين الزوجين . 
- هو فقه تربية الأبناء . 
- "فقه الأخلاق والمعاملات مع المؤمنين " . 
- "أسئلة وأجوبة فى علم مصطلح الحديث مع شرح علل الحديث" . 
- "مفاتيح الفقه فى الدين ". 
- شفاء القلوب. 
- فقه الدعاء . 
- وهناك مختصرات صغيرة كثيرة للغاية مثل: 
- القبس المختار من صحيح الأذكار 
- وروضة المحبين من فضائل صحابة النبى الأمين 
- فضائل القرآن وآداب حملته 
- معجزات النبى. 
- ولاتقربوا الزنا . 
- ذم البخل .
- وله عدد من التحقيقات منها : 
- المنتخب لعبد ابن حميد . 
- الفرقان بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء الشيطان . 
- الوابل الصيب من الكلم الطيب . 
- وتحقيق شرح الطحاوية . 
- وغيرها من الكتب. 
- ولا زال الشيخ مشمرًا في الدعوة إلى الله ونشر العلم والتأليف، نسأل الله عز وجل أن يبارك في علمه وعمله. 
مواقع التواصل
القائمة الرئيسية
الصفحة الرئيسة
الصوتيات والمرئيات
أرسل فتواك
الاحصائيات
مختارات من كتب الشيخ
سورة الأنبياء
سورة الرعد
الصحيح المسند من أحاديث الفتن و الملاحم وأشراط الساعة طابعة ثانية
كتاب الصحيح المسند من فضائل الصحابة
التسهيل لتأويل التنزيل سورة الروم
سورة المائدة
جديد الخطب
(شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ) خطبة الجمعة 26-5-2017 الشيخ مصطفى العدوي
(وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ) خطبة الجمعة 19-5-2017 لفضيلة الشيخ مصطفى العدوي
فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ - خطبة الجمعة 2-6-2017 لفضيلة الشيخ مصطفى العدوي
((وَإِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً)) - خطبة الجمعة 9 6 2017 لفضيلة الشيخ مصطفى العدوي
(وَأَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ) خطبة الجمعة 12-5-2017
http://www.mostafaaladwy.com/pageother-1120.html

----------

